# Is this a good setup?



## Paulrotarymazda (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, Converted my fresh water tank to salt water years back now and ended up giving up on the project not long after due to moving state. 
Im now looking at getting into the hobbie again and have done a bit of research. These are the things ill be buying just want to see if anyone thinks i would be better off getting something else or if what im getting is fine for a reef tank.

4’ x 2’ x 2’ in 12mm Glass Aquarium, All visible edges flat edge polished -

Overflo Box Series 3, with Return hole & Fitting -

Refugium to suit tank and Protein Skimmer -

Light for Refugium –twin t5 -

Turboflotor multi sl protein skimmer -

Return Pump – ocean runner 3500 -

Metal Halide Unit -

2 x fluval 300w Heaters -



Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks Paul.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! That sounds like it'll be a nice set-up. I'd recommend getting a RO/DI unit if you donm't have one. Having great water from the get go saves you a lot of trouble. It's one of the best investments I ever made for my tanks. Keep us posted on your progress. We all love tank build threads with pictures


----------



## Paulrotarymazda (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, yeah ill have to look into one of them for sure!
Changed the setup quite alot today and am going to go ahead with these : 

4' x 2' x 2' in 10mm Glass aquarium All Visable edges flat and polished with a built in Overflow box and holes drilled into back for closed loop water flow.

Refugium to suit tank.

Twin t5 lighting for refugium.

Reef Octopus Vortex 800L Protein Skimmer.

Eheim return pump.

Metal Halide Unit with LED Lighting for moonlight effect.

2 x fluval 300w heaters.

All piping do be done with PVC.

Reef Octopus is a bit cheaper than the turboflotor are they just as good as eachother or am i better off just sticking with the turboflotor??

Thanks heaps for any help.. Looking forward to getting the build underway.
Cheers Paul.


----------

